# Uncle placed in "skilled" nursing facility



## debodun (Jul 5, 2015)

OMG! I went to visit my uncle on Saturday and although I  couldn't state the place was dirty, it was very drab and dingy. My  uncle's room had three other beds in it and was hardly any larger than  my bedroom. His only furniture was a shared closet about the size of a  school locker and one nightstand. I stayed almost 2 hours and no one  came to check on him or ask if he needed anything. In all fairness,  though, being a holiday might have contributed to that. His POA was also  there and I could see by the look on her face that she wasn't satisfied  with his accommodations. I think she's going to see about getting him  transferred to another room or even another facility. I did some  research into area nursing homes and the one my uncle is in only  received a 2 (out of 5) stars.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

I would consider a better place too, good luck with your uncle, I'm glad he has folks like you watching out for him.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

For a man who values his own privacy and independence albeit that he was struggling to cope as you explained before, you're right to believe that he is not in the best facility for his mental well being or even his physical needs , I hope his POA manages to get him out of there into something more comfortable and suitable for him, asap!!


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2015)

Why do so many nursing homes seem inadequate? The one my uncle was in had 9 health and safety violations on their last inspection. Of the 30 facilities listed on the Medicare site for my area, 10 (a third) only received a one star rating.  How do these places stay in business?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

My mother was in a skilled care facility for several months prior to her death. I must say, it was quite impressive....kind of like a high end ski resort. She had very good health/medical benefits.

An aunt and also an uncle were in a nurshing home for a couple years prior to their death. I visited a couple times. It wasn't fancy, but nice....clean and they provided good care.

OP, Hope you can get uncle moved to a better place.


----------



## Kitties (Jul 15, 2015)

debodun said:


> Why do so many nursing homes seem inadequate? The one my uncle was in had 9 health and safety violations on their last inspection. Of the 30 facilities listed on the Medicare site for my area, 10 (a third) only received a one star rating.  How do these places stay in business?


They are run for profit. I swear the state cares more about the documentation and chart than they do about the person. The state will say staffing is adequate. One way they can is by counting the numerous desk workers, chart keepers, and meeting sitting licensed nursing as part of the staff. Meanwhile direct care staff suffers. The patients then suffer.

It's got to be awful to share a room like that with strangers. I hate the 3 bed rooms where someone has neither a door or window. But all perfectly legal.


----------



## 911 (Jul 16, 2015)

You may also be able to check with the state and find out if they have suits or complaints pending against them. Here in PA, our residents are able to get a load of information on senior facilities, like nursing homes, before or after they place a family member in one of them. The report will also show their state ranking, but I am unsure if it shows a national ranking.


----------

